# Best freewheel for a singlespeed



## earth (9 Feb 2013)

I will be happy if the current Shimano freewheel makes it to the end of the month. Come better weather I will be looking for a new one. The Shimano has been on for a couple of years but the bearings are now shot and are very gritty. They were never great from new. They span freely but not smoothly, as if there was no grease in there and they would give up before long.

I have also had a Dicta freewheel. There was grease pouring out of that thing but it rusted on the sight of water, was generally cr4p and very difficult to remove.

I want a decent quality freehub that will run smooth and last as long as a Shimano. It should be removable with a tool like the Shimano and of course not break the bank. Nothing short of the holy grail then. I'm tempted by the Halo one but can anyone recommend one?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2013)

i have used a few Dicta ones and never had any issues with any of them


----------



## earth (9 Feb 2013)

Glad you had a better experience of them. It did work but it rusted and I had to take the wheel to a shop to get it taken off. Given that they don't last forever I would appreciate if they had thought about how to get it off.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Feb 2013)

Dicta are shite. The best are white industries, the dog danglies and all parts are replaceable.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Feb 2013)

I have a slightly used one for sale, £45 - 22t.


----------



## earth (9 Feb 2013)

I might take you up on that but I think 22t is a few too many.

If not where can you get them in UK?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Feb 2013)

Google, depends where you live.


----------



## earth (10 Feb 2013)

Has anyone used the Halo Clickster who can comment on it?


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (11 Feb 2013)

earth said:


> ...If not where can you get them in UK?


Charlie The Bikemonger.


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2013)

Have a look around Ebay for NOS stock items from 30 + years ago. They are better quality than most of the new ones.


----------



## 3narf (13 Feb 2013)

I built mine with a Shimano BMX NOS one and it's still great after 3000+ miles.


----------



## apb (15 Feb 2013)

if you can afford it get the White industry free wheel. The quality of the engineering means you won't get the issues you mentioned with the dicta.

if i had one, £70 would make it the most expensive single component on my bike (inculding the frame). I have a shimano.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

I pay £15 plus for a fixed sprocket. Pay good money for a SS....


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (21 Feb 2013)

+1 for White Industry freewheels but pricey. Shimano ones tend to die early but are cheap. I would say token ones are good quality and arn't too expensive


----------



## SS Retro (3 Mar 2013)

I found the shimano mx crap have sturmey archer on now bought as an interim fix to noisy shimano been really good smooth and silent.


----------



## Star Strider (3 Mar 2013)

Bike jumble and find a Villers.


----------



## jim55 (3 Mar 2013)

im looking for a free wheel just now as well , are the s.a ones ok then ss retro?iv had dicta and it ran ok ,a bit clicky but ok ,i want a quiet one thats not like a lolly stick in the spokes


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Mar 2013)

The dicta's and shimano are ok until it rains, then they're not so good.


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> The dicta's and shimano are ok until it rains, then they're not so good.


 
Sounds like a lubrication issue. Take it apart and put some decent grease in it.


----------



## SS Retro (9 Mar 2013)

jim55 said:


> im looking for a free wheel just now as well , are the s.a ones ok then ss retro?iv had dicta and it ran ok ,a bit clicky but ok ,i want a quiet one thats not like a lolly stick in the spokes


Well I found it to be much better than a shimano mx, obviously its not up to the hope standards occasional I lay the bike on its side and put a few drops of Muc of wet lube in the gap around the cover this seems to keep it nice and quiet.


----------



## Star Strider (10 Mar 2013)

9 PAWLS!

http://www.archie-wilkinson.co.uk/108-9-freewheel-18-tooth.html


----------



## apb (14 Mar 2013)

Was doing some bike cleaning today and noticed my shimano freewheel is warped. It's only a few months old.. I would say from hard use it's bent a little. Since the chains not falling off it's not a big issue. Think I'm going to get a token freewheel next as white industries is only suitable with a 3/32 chain. SJS sell a token freewheel that is 1/8 compatible.


----------



## Star Strider (15 Mar 2013)

apb said:


> Was doing some bike cleaning today and noticed my shimano freewheel is warped. It's only a few months old.. I would say from hard use it's bent a little. Since the chains not falling off it's not a big issue. Think I'm going to get a token freewheel next as white industries is only suitable with a 3/32 chain. SJS sell a token freewheel that is 1/8 compatible.


1/8 chain ring, 1/8 chain and 3/32 rear sprocket will still work.

It would only be a problem if you were trying to wrap a 3/32 chain over a 1/8 freewheel or sprocket.


----------

